# archery research 2005



## wimvandenborne (Dec 6, 2004)

im wondering if there are poeple who now something about the new archery research bows for 2005?


----------



## highside74 (Mar 5, 2004)

its killing me to wait. i would love to snatch up an 04 ar34 off of the sale board with the great buys i have been seeing, but ar says the new stuff will be out in january and i just have to see whats new first. is it january yet?... what about now?


----------



## wimvandenborne (Dec 6, 2004)

*ar 2005*

yes i know they thold me also that the new bows are online in januari .
its killing me i cant wait because im thingking to change to archery resaerch!!!!!!
wondering what the 2005 line up is like!!!


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

I heard they are coming out with a ram cam that is adjustable now. Other than that I don't know. I have both an AR34 and an AR37 and I don't see how they could possibly get any better!!!! I forget the specific name for the new cam but it is a single cam that is adjustable. Bill


----------



## wimvandenborne (Dec 6, 2004)

hi bill what do you find in general of the a.r bows?
because here in belgium i have seen nobody shooting with it yet .
im just a little afraid that they are maybe not as good for target archery as they are for hunting because there only 38 inch long .what is your opinion ? wim.


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

wim,
While I am not thoroughly versed with shooting spots n such I do a fai ramount of 3-d with unmarked yardages and after last year I was shooting roughly 250 out of possible 280 points. So I am by far no expert. I am going to try some spot shooting this winter if I can find a league near me. I'll let ya know how it gioes. I can tell you that with my AR34, I can stack arrow on top of arrow and an occasional robinhood. So I don't see why it wouldn't work well for spots even at 34 ATA. My AR37 I have not shot much. So we will see how it goes. Bill


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

bnbfishin, where in WI are you from


----------



## wimvandenborne (Dec 6, 2004)

thats friendly off you bill wel here in belgium its other wise bowhunting is unknown here .now its waiting what the new line up will be!!


----------



## wimvandenborne (Dec 6, 2004)

by the way are familiour with bowmaniac stabilizers?


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

I have only heard the same as all of you. They have a new single cam with adjustable draw and letoff. I would like to see the 37 have a 1/2" more BH.


----------



## wimvandenborne (Dec 6, 2004)

i hope they will have a longer model such as a 39inch!


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

*conquest location*

Conquest, I live in West Bend, how about you?


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

mee to i had an ar37 it was great except for the short brace height.

the new web site will be up jan 1st they said.

so hard to wait...


----------



## Oregon Shooter (Jul 30, 2002)

this waiting till the ATA show is hurting them. all of the other top companies have their lines out and already grabbing market shares. they have a great line of bows but they really need to add to it this year with another model or two not just another cam option. id hate to see them start to fall behind so early out of the gate. they have the potential to be a top company if they would do a bit better with their promoting etc.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

Oregon Shooter said:


> they really need to add to it this year with another model or two not just another cam option. .



amen...


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

Muskego, You should come down and shoot Golden Arrows indoor 3 D shoots this winter. I will post the dates later.


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

YES, please do keep me posted. I work in Menomonee Falls and am currently looking to find a winter league so I can keep using my bow!!! Feel free to email me any info. My addy is [email protected] Thanks, Bill


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2004)

I shot indoor with my 34, I've only been shooting spots for a mounth or so but I'm averging high 290's on vegas face with it.


----------



## TheHairlessone! (Nov 21, 2003)

it is true about the adjustable 1 cam. Read it in my dealer magazine.

rick


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Will I be able to put this new adjustable CAM on my 2004 AR34


----------



## olyxtreme (Dec 31, 2004)

*AR 37 baby!*

I shoot the AR 37 for indoor, I've been shooting hoyts for 5 years, but started shooting the 37 target model, and have posted 3 straight 300 rounds in our indoor vegas league  . Shot a lot of 300s with my hoyts too  , just saying the AR 37 can shoot just as good. Its as good of feeling bow as I've ever shot.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*way to go*

Nice shoot.

I love my AR's too.


----------



## BullseyeBooger (Dec 29, 2004)

What speeds are you getting out your ARs. I have an 03 AR 31 (new) at 28/67. If the chrono said 241. If it was correct, then I am kind of dissapointed in the performance.


----------



## Oregon Shooter (Jul 30, 2002)

i get 260fps out of my AR34 set at 27/70. i use string leeches, peep, kisser button and ebuttons on my string as well. i shoot a 400gr(approx) arrow also. 

how heavy of an arrow are you shooting? the AR31 is also the slowest bow in the line up with an IBO speed of only 300fps at 30/70 using a 350gr arrow.


----------



## BullseyeBooger (Dec 29, 2004)

I haven't done a total arrow weight, but here's what I have:

Beman ICS 400 (9.1 gpi w/insert and nock-Cabelas catalog) at 26.5 inches=approx 241 grn
100 grn point

fletchings ?

Probably 350-ish I guess

If that is the right speed then that's ok. I just didn't expect to lose 60 fps at set up. I might add a couple of pounds to the draw weight.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

mine at 29 w/ leeches and 400 grain arrow shot 280.
it was an ar 37.


----------



## hoytshooter23 (Oct 29, 2004)

January 6th, 2005


AR announces 2005 line and the website will be up and running


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Bullseyebooger......

I have an AR34 and also an AR37. Out of my AR34 I am getting 248 fps with 27"/60#. My completed arrow weight is 355 grains. Easy way to increase speed is to increase poundage. For every pound increased you will get 2 more fps. I.E. on my setup if I go from 60 to 70#'s my arrow speed will go from 248 to 268 fps. As for your Beman arrows, I am willing to bet a buffalo nickle that your arrows wiegh in at around 390 grains. I am shooting Gold Tip 5575 xt's and they are 8 grains per inch. So right off the bat the Gold Tips are coming in at 27 grains less than the Beman shafts. Switch from vanes to feathers and save another 18 grains roughly. Depending on knocks...some are heavier than others. I went from the GT lock knocks to Bohning knocks and saved another 10 grains. Just some food for thought. Bill


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

*trade limbs?*

BTW..... if anyone is interested, I would like to trade my 60 pound limbs for a set of 70 pound limbs for my AR34 (all 3 models use the same limbs). The limbs I have are the updated version (not the original ones they came out with). Let me know. thanks, Bill


----------



## Chrud (Mar 27, 2004)

I think AR makes a good bow, but I'm afraid they may be headed right where Hoyt may be...down. Hoyt introduces new bows that are identical in specs to bows that get discontinued, not much for options really. AR needs to have more options, and not worry about naming the bow after the ATA length.

Maybe change up the riser a bit. Go with a solid target bow, something 40"+ with an 8" brace height and a quality hunting bow, something in the 33", 7" BH range. AR has very good technology, but there is plenty of room for improvement there.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Contacted AR Today*

I e-mailed AR to day and here is what I asked and their reply about the new adjustable CAMS. I will give them a couple of weeks and I willask again

Tom, 

The 2005 AR line will not be shown till next week. I can better answer your
question then. 

Diane Watson 

To: [email protected]
Sent: 1/1/2005 9:55 AM
Subject: New RAM CAM adjustability

SIR/MA'AM

I heard that AR was comming out with an adjustable RAM cam. Is that true
and if it is will I be able to put that cam on my 2004 AR-34? I just
bought the bow it fits good but I would like to be able to have the
adjustability. 

Thanks


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Chrud said:


> I think AR makes a good bow, but I'm afraid they may be headed right where Hoyt may be...down. Hoyt introduces new bows that are identical in specs to bows that get discontinued, not much for options really. AR needs to have more options, and not worry about naming the bow after the ATA length.
> 
> Maybe change up the riser a bit. Go with a solid target bow, something 40"+ with an 8" brace height and a quality hunting bow, something in the 33", 7" BH range. AR has very good technology, but there is plenty of room for improvement there.



What are you thinking? What's wrong with a 34 ATA with 8 inches of brace height?


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

ex'wolv.... due to whatever their policy is,  they won't go into it until the ATA show goes up. You should be able to get all the info you need off their website come the 6th of next week. I don't know why they are keeping it so secret, but they are. Bill



ex-wolverine said:


> I e-mailed AR to day and here is what I asked and their reply about the new adjustable CAMS. I will give them a couple of weeks and I willask again
> 
> Tom,
> 
> ...


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Fishin>> How do you like Your AR-34*

First things first. 

I am from Iron Mountain Michigan, about 88 miles North of Green Bay. Been in the Airforce (24.5 years) and now currently reside in Idaho. Im an honarary Cheese Head as I have been a Packer Fan since I was born. Learned to drive in Northern Wisconsin, Rhinelander, Eagle River, etc (NO COPS ON THE BACK ROADS) . Just thought I would throw that in.

I just Bought an 04 AR-34 the other day and really havent had it out on the range alot. Just wondering what you thought about it. I have had two Mathews Ultra Max, Outback and the AR-34 fits so much better. 

Your Thoughts


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Ex-wolv.... I bought my AR34 sight unseen. I went off of what other people had said about it. To tell you the truth, I couldn't be happier with it!! It has served me very well and we shall see how it treats me doing spots this winter. I just got an AR37 a couple weeks ago and am waiting for new strings to get here so I can get it setup and see how it performs. I usually bow hunt up at Kentuck Lake a few weekends during the season. Otherwise I hunt down here in the West Bend area. How do you think the Pack will do tomorrow? How's the hunting in Idaho? Bill


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Hunting and fishing is great in Idaho. I didnt get a chance to hunt here this year as I was busy going to school in Alabama. On the way back I stopped in Kansas for a week of monster whitetail hunting. I missed a big one on the last day I was there. I then went back with my 9 year old son over thanksgiving. It was our first trip together and his first hunting trip. As you know we in the military have been quite busy in recent years so I havnt spent the time with my family that I would like to. 

Anyway the day before Thanksgiving I shot a big 6 point. I know all of you are thinking, how big can a 6 get. Well we are talking about Kansas. Well in this case size didnt matter(HA Ha) as my son was with me in the stand everyday for 5 days and he was exstatic when that busk came in and I shot him. (37yds)

Here is a trick you all should try. After you hit he deer, blow at it. I garuntee the deer will stop and die right infront of you. As ours did. Great experiance for my son and I. He is hooked on hunting and we had a great time bonding.

Any way Keep the posts comming on the AR's would like to hear pros and cons. 

Tom


----------



## wimvandenborne (Dec 6, 2004)

*archery research*

hi guys i l like archery research but how this long before they propose there new models!!!!!
the new outdoor season comes closer and i need to tune my new bow and shoot it little in!!!!!
i cant wait longer!!!
im going for a hoyt ultra tec 2005!!!!      
and also im familiar with hoyt!!!  
shot great with hoyt!!!!
ar needs to make a bow thats longer and with more brace hight!!!!


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

ex-wolverine,
Did you tell your hunting buddies that you blew your buck after you shot him???


----------



## Chrud (Mar 27, 2004)

Bnbfishin said:


> What are you thinking? What's wrong with a 34 ATA with 8 inches of brace height?


Thats fine, But, look what Mathews did. The LX sold great, a longer bow, low brace height (6 5/8") and very fast (317 FPS). The Outback rocked the bow world, short, great brace height (7 5/8") and great speed (310 FPS at 65%). Now, that good and dandy if THOSE are what you want. But, a majority wanted something medium in length and fast. Enter the Switchback, medium length (33"), good brace height (7") and very fast (318 IBO at 80%) for only having a 7" brace height.

That gives people options. A short, fast bow. A medium rocket. And, a long, fast, part hunting - part 3D/Target bow.

Would it be cool for AR to come out with something with specs like the Switchback? Make it 32 1/2" ATA, that way it is an inbetween bow. Give it a 7" brace height. I would be willing to be they get over 312 FPS with that. That bow would sell like beer at a Packer game! 

AR makes good bows. But they are laking in options. You have one of three ATA lengths, hopefully you like one of them. And you can get a solo or hybrid cam system. 34" and an 8" brace height is very attractive, but not having more to choose from is going to hurt them. That is why I don't understand Hoyt's marketing. They have the same specs, just a different name every two years. Change it up a little, give people options.


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Actually I have both the AR34 and the AR37, I just haven't changed my "signature" yet. This is only AR's second year of making bows. So to be fair, let's give em until 2006 to see what they have for diversity. And as for Mathew's, well, they market their bows like crazy. Which is great and has worked for them. Too bad they will have to change their slogun "catch us if you can" because PSE caught and beat their butts last year WITHOUT buying up proshooters!  Let's also see a mathews bow that sells for less than 6 bones retail! Let's compare apples to apples instead of oranges. The Icon has bout the same specs as an AR37 but hmmm only 300 ibo..... that's to bad, oh and it sells for 150 bucks more. The Outback, has an IBO of 308 but with only 7 5/8 inch brace height. The AR31 has an IBO of 300 with 8 1/2" brace height. Oh and the AR31 sells for just $599 (Ram cam or Ram.5) as opposed to the Outback that tries to choke you for $729!! LAst but not LEAST the Legacy. A bow with an IBO of 308 brace height of 7 1/2 as opposed to the AR34 that has an IBO of 309 and 8 full inches of brace height! We must also mention that AR bows weigh almost a full pound less than a Mathews bow! Anyone who spends any amount of time with their bow, knows that it gets heavy after a while!!! 
In the end I'll go with my AR's because they feel great in my hands. Not because of a half inch here or 7 fps there. Besides I only have a 27" draw so no bow is gonna shoot 300 fps with proper arrows. Bill  



Chrud said:


> Thats fine, But, look what Mathews did. The LX sold great, a longer bow, low brace height (6 5/8") and very fast (317 FPS). The Outback rocked the bow world, short, great brace height (7 5/8") and great speed (310 FPS at 65%). Now, that good and dandy if THOSE are what you want. But, a majority wanted something medium in length and fast. Enter the Switchback, medium length (33"), good brace height (7") and very fast (318 IBO at 80%) for only having a 7" brace height.
> 
> That gives people options. A short, fast bow. A medium rocket. And, a long, fast, part hunting - part 3D/Target bow.
> 
> ...


----------



## ar 34 canuck (Dec 25, 2004)

*tiller?*

I've been shooting an ar 34 (70 lbs) @ 29 "
with 28 inch arrows (beman ics hunters 400) 390 gr
getting 272 to 274 fps my question is from a tunnig stand point should my tiller be the same top and bottom for the ram cam 

the bow shoots very well groups out to 60 yards (6-8")
and was woundering if i should worry about the tilller problem?


----------



## BullseyeBooger (Dec 29, 2004)

*What the heck is a tiller?*

What the heck is a tiller?


----------



## Chrud (Mar 27, 2004)

Yep, AR is really putting it to Mathews. They did great copying the parallel limb design (1997) and also a hybrid from Hoyt (2003). Who will AR copy from next? I know Mathews, Hoyt and BowTech are the big innovators in archery. Doesn't take a genious to figure out that AR is an immitator. But, they don't vibrate so bad or sould like a gun going off like a PSE, so good job to AR.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Yes It should be the same*



ar 34 canuck said:


> I've been shooting an ar 34 (70 lbs) @ 29 "
> with 28 inch arrows (beman ics hunters 400) 390 gr
> getting 272 to 274 fps my question is from a tunnig stand point should my tiller be the same top and bottom for the ram cam
> 
> ...




The AR instruction manual says to measure and adjust the tiller by first maxing out the limb bolts and them backing them off to get the same measurment NOTE:* Be sure not to bak them out more than 4 turns*

Tom


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Do you always talk out of your ass? The hybrid cam system started with Darton's CPS system (which is in it's 8th generation), which was well before Hoyt! So obviously you are no genious. You also stated initially that you wanted AR to come out with something in the 33" 7" bh range.... which would be the same as the Switchback! And the Mathews bow will still weight almost a full pound more than an AR. Maybe you just don't want to pay the $769 bucks that Mathew's wants?  



Chrud said:


> Yep, AR is really putting it to Mathews. They did great copying the parallel limb design (1997) and also a hybrid from Hoyt (2003). Who will AR copy from next? I know Mathews, Hoyt and BowTech are the big innovators in archery. Doesn't take a genious to figure out that AR is an immitator. But, they don't vibrate so bad or sould like a gun going off like a PSE, so good job to AR.


----------



## Chrud (Mar 27, 2004)

Hoyt made the Cam & 1/2 popular. Of course I'd pay the extra for the Mathews, since in my area the difference is about $50. I'll pay more for quality and a bow that doesn't look queer, break risers or chip paint off. $600 isn't bad for a POS.

I didn't say I WANTED AR to come out with anything, as I think they vibrate way too much. I did suggest that they make a new model, and not the same bow year after year after year. But, then they'd have to name it after something other than the axle-to-axle length.

Since you don't know me personally, I ask you to not talk bad about my college degree. I worked my ass off for it and not of pricks like you to talk bad about it. But, since this is Archery Talk, the Board of Bashing, I guess it is ok to do that.


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

chrud,
If you have nothing constructive to say, why don't you just skip it. PSE has more patents than any other manfacturer. Mathews doesn't mind copying from those patents. Mathews copied the single cam from Bear/Jennings, aluminum riser from PSE, cut out riser and pivoting limb pockets from PSE, just to name a few. That is the way it works. Yes, hoyt copied from darton, mathews copied others, no big deal. Almost all industries copy what works on the competitors items. 
I guess you have never seen a Mathews with paint coming off or one that "looks queer" or one that has a riser so twisted the scope disappears when you draw it back??? Of course, like always, you can bash PSE or AR but I am sure you or another will explode when someone says anything negative about the "innovative" (read-copies other patents) company.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

chrud is the one bashing here.
chill out man.
geez


----------



## Chrud (Mar 27, 2004)

Chrud said:


> I think AR makes a good bow, but I'm afraid they may be headed right where Hoyt may be...down. Hoyt introduces new bows that are identical in specs to bows that get discontinued, not much for options really. AR needs to have more options, and not worry about naming the bow after the ATA length.
> 
> Maybe change up the riser a bit. Go with a solid target bow, something 40"+ with an 8" brace height and a quality hunting bow, something in the 33", 7" BH range. AR has very good technology, but there is plenty of room for improvement there.


This my first post in this topic. I got my butt chewed for being stupid because of it. AR folks don't take to kindly to suggestions?


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

Chrud said:


> Hoyt made the Cam & 1/2 popular. Of course I'd pay the extra for the Mathews, since in my area the difference is about $50. I'll pay more for quality and a bow that doesn't look queer, break risers or chip paint off. $600 isn't bad for a POS.
> 
> I didn't say I WANTED AR to come out with anything, as I think they vibrate way too much. I did suggest that they make a new model, and not the same bow year after year after year. But, then they'd have to name it after something other than the axle-to-axle length.


First of all, you didn't get your butt chewed. And this is the reason PSE and AR shooters responded to you as they did.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*Ar 2005*

Sure glad my AR's, both the 2003 and 2004, don't need some cheezey mechanical string suppressors to make it quiet and reduce hand shock.


----------

